
Ask HN: What software or service is missing from your life? - MathCodeLove
In addition to the title, if you know of a product that fits someone else&#x27;s request, link it and show them
======
hopesthoughts
An RSS reader that I'm happy with. yeah, I've tried pretty much all of them.

~~~
glazeshadow
Completely agree. Looking for one myself.

Would you have any thoughts on what Feedly could do better?

~~~
hopesthoughts
Here's what Feedly could do better. It could strip down. When I look for an
RSS reader, I don't look for something that looks like the front page of HN. I
do look for a simple list of feeds, with folders. That's it, nothing more.
That's all I need. When I open a single feed, the articles display. Of course
having filtering is nice, but not necessary. There are plenty of services out
there that will do that for me. I don't read feeds based on anyone's curation,
including Feedly's. I read them based on whatever I'm interested in reading
that day.

